# mixing south american and african cichlids.



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

can convict cichlids, and electric blue haps, co-habitate in the same tank? does anyone know?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

they probably can.
but is not the greatest idea because of water preference for SA cichlids is lower than for Africans.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks. I had once asked a girl in the store about this. I was looking at some rams, I my self prefer the africans to south americans, other than oscars of course, and she said she didn't know why you shouldn't, its just not a good idea.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rams are not as good an idea. They require much softer water with lower pH. Convicts are so tough and have been tank bred for so long it doesn't matter.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

ya, the convicts are a suprise fry, they guy is trying to get rid of for 1$ a piece. My fiance found them on craigslist. I my self am sold on africans so I am not to sure about south americans.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I had jeweled cichlids in with my africans and convicts never had a problem, but they did look a lot better in the right water and were a lot more healthier.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

africans are also a whole different level of aggression over south american too from my experience
i had a 6 inch green terror get his fins eaten and a chunk of flesh taken out of the top of his head by an african only 4 inches and probably less than 1/5th the mass of the GT.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Africans and SA cichlids need completely different water parameters. Not saying that you couldn't keep them together but certainly the fish would not be thriving in those conditions. This is especially true for wild caughts.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

ya. My problem is I love africans, that is my number one, heck, the fiance and I have 4 tanks of them now. lol But I love oscars, jack D's, convicts, but maybe this means its time for tank #9 LOL ( don't tell the wife to be )


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

im telling.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

lol. she already knows, funny part is she would mind only because 9 fish tanks is outragious. but I knwo she loves oscars and convicts too, so she wouls have trouble saying no. lol


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Many hobbyists do mix African Cichlids with other softer water species. To us, it is the same as mixing Goldfish with Tropical fish. Yes, you can achieve it for a period of time but it is always better to allow each fish to thrive in its unique environment. Of course we are not here to judge, hopefully we successfully guide people to the best choice for their individual fish.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

convicts are like rats..they breed and then you will be next with a "surprise"spawn and nowhere to get rid of the fry. 
stick to african tank..and do a south american tank with one convict. 
the rams wouldnt like your convict.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> convicts are like rats..they breed and then you will be next with a "surprise"spawn and nowhere to get rid of the fry.
> stick to african tank..and do a south american tank with one convict.
> the rams wouldnt like your convict.


agreed. convicts have been known to start spawning in the bag on the way home from the LFS lol. 
i also heard of ppl putting convicts in to feed an oscar and ending up with a colony of convicts


----------

